# New OPC Website on Home Missions



## Hamalas (Oct 22, 2011)

The OPC just launched a brand new website to help highlight and organize the many new church plants that are springing up throughout North America. I would encourage us all to take a look at the site (the link is: CHMCE) so that we can support our brothers and sisters in prayer and be encouraged by how God is working through this body!


----------

